# Another busy Emperor



## cueman (Jan 28, 2007)

This is my lastest Emperor. This design was per a customers request, they liked a previous design I did and wanted something similar. It has cocobolo scallops and stripes lined with thin aluminum, and aluminum dot inlays.


----------



## clthayer (Jan 28, 2007)

Big WOW, this I like very much.

Christian


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 28, 2007)

All I can say is, WOW!! Beautiful


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 28, 2007)

Absolutely perfect! I have been watching your pens and you always amaze me.
Very well done.


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice pen, imho the kit takes away for the wood.  You should make another with ebonite on the ends and center band.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice job!!  Looks like you are putting the Gisi guys in your sights??


----------



## TruckDrivingFool (Jan 28, 2007)

Sweet, I think the kit goes great w/ the aluminum inlays.


----------



## micah (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW, I really like that a lot! I wish that I had the skills and tools that it takes to do such a piece of work. I know I shouldn't, but I really envy some of you that have the ability to do things like this. Really awesome.[]


----------



## CaptG (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice.  How thick is the aluminum?  Is it shim stock?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2007)

Holy Toledo, that is incredible!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent craftsmanship all the way around, Douglas!!! Busy, yes, and as beautiful as it is, I can't help but feel that the segmentation competes with the hardware. However, the customer is always right![][^]


----------



## hanau (Jan 28, 2007)

nice pen!!
But i have a question, How do you make it, all the inlays?


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW!!! I am speechless. [:0]  That is a gorgeous pen!! Excellent!!


----------



## woodpens (Jan 28, 2007)

Another work of art, Douglas! Keep 'em coming. [8D]


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 28, 2007)

Douglas,
Very nice.  Would you mind putting together an article so us newbies can learn from your masterful techniques?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 28, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 28, 2007)

Best description,couldn't of said it better.





> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Perfect!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 28, 2007)

[:0]Beautiful work. Douglas has some serious pen skills. Some of his gear is just pieced together stuff that you wouldnt think could turn out work like this. Just goes to speak to Douglas' ability to take whatever is there and make it work.


----------



## Snazzypens (Jan 28, 2007)

Gorgeous that kind of pen I dream to be able to make. GORGEOUS
Toni


----------



## Tanner (Jan 29, 2007)

Beautiful pen!!!!!


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing craftsmanship!!! Tutorial or a few hints please []


----------



## Pipes (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats more skill than  the tools IMO. Its the person behind the tools ! Thats an amazing pen congrats [8D]

pipes


----------



## Ligget (Jan 29, 2007)

That is one beautiful pen!!! [][]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 29, 2007)

one word fantastic.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 29, 2007)

Agree, superb work and in my opinion not too "busy" at all.  The inlays are beautifully proportioned and the design looks very well balanced.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice work,your pen is quite
an eye catcher!Beautiful work.[^]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like many MANY hours of hard work-----time well spent.
That is a work of art.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with Gary it is a work of art, great work.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 29, 2007)

Douglas

iv'e been looking at that for ten min now, and still cant find the right words to say how good it looks....[:0]

ps
if you ever put together and post a "this is how i did it".
i'll put you on my christmas list..[][]

pete


----------



## Monty (Jan 29, 2007)

To echo johncrane, <b><h1>FANTASTIC</h1></b>


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a very good pen.  Thank you for showing it.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! Excellent workmanship and great imagination! Thank you for sharing the picture. I'm sure your customer was VERY happy.

Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 29, 2007)

Doug,

The customer IS always accomodated!!!

I agree the pen is too intricate for the emperor body, too much gold detracts.

However, your work is just astonishing!!!!!

Can I ask what glue you use?  Aluminum to wood joints.

Also, do you know how many hours you have in that blank???  If so, will you tell us???

Really amazing!


----------



## Radman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeowza!!!


----------



## Jamie (Jan 29, 2007)

I really hate you people that can make pens like these! And if you have to make them, for God's sake don't show them to me. Do you have any idea what that can do to a fragile ego like mine? I'm ready to inplode... do you want that on your conscience?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 29, 2007)

Douglas,

Fantastic. I applaud your craftsmanship. It's humbling and motivating at once.
Thanks for sharing your talent.

- G -


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 29, 2007)

While 'busy' designs are not to my personal taste, I have to admit this is one beautiful pen. Would that I could come close to your craftsmanship. And, yes, I also had the Gisi styles in mind with I saw yours.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 29, 2007)

That is sweet!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />I really hate you people that can make pens like these! And if you have to make them, for God's sake don't show them to me. Do you have any idea what that can do to a fragile ego like mine? I'm ready to inplode... do you want that on your conscience?



lol....dont implod !!.

remedicate like i had to after seeing this...[}]


----------



## Dario (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome!!! [:0]


----------



## cueman (Jan 29, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the kind coments.


> Can I ask what glue you use? Aluminum to wood joints.
> 
> Also, do you know how many hours you have in that blank??? If so, will you tell us???


 I use 15 minute epoxy,and med. and thick CA glue, depending on how much time I need to line everything up while gluing the pieces together. I should have used epoxy on this one because the dots are not lined up with the stripes like I wanted. I probably have about 4-5 hours total into this pen (according to my wife I spend way too much time working on pens) <b>she just does not understand </b>[] . The most time consuming part is sanding the parts flat and gluing them together. The aluminum on this pen is roof flashing, but I have also used shim stock.

I am willing to post a "how I did it" on this design, but I don't know where to post it, any guidence would be greatly appreciated. I still have alot to learn on computers. Thanks again.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cueman_
> <br />I want to thank everyone for the kind coments.
> 
> 
> ...




POST IT RIGHT HERE !!!!

then we'll get jeff to move it [][][][]


----------



## clthayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pete likes to make Jeff work


----------



## Huzzah (Jan 29, 2007)

Douglas - I'd be happy to come over and help you figure out the computers and also help you put together a tutorial sometime just to watch you work.  I live less than an hour west of you!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />Douglas - I'd be happy to come over and help you figure out the computers and also help you put together a tutorial sometime just to watch you work.  I live less than an hour west of you!



Well heck. if you're going, I'm tagging along. I never thought to look for a location. I'll even bring the camera.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the glue info.  And I only hope you are being appropriately paid for your time.  The 4-5 hours was well worth the results!!!


----------



## rtgleck (Jan 29, 2007)

As other's have mentioned that is a fantastic looking pen.  You did a great job and I agree that I hope you are being appropriately paid for your time.   That is quite a bit of skill your putting into those 4-5 hours.   Great job.


----------



## cueman (Jan 29, 2007)

> I really hate you people that can make pens like these! And if you have to make them, for God's sake don't show them to me. Do you have any idea what that can do to a fragile ego like mine? I'm ready to inplode... do you want that on your conscience?


Thanks, I forgot to add a disclaimer to my original post.
<b>WARNING! The following images may cause one to implode, view at your own risk.</b> []
Jamie, I have seen some of your pens, and I don't think your ego is as fragile as you say it is. []


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2007)

Douglas you can post how you did it, in penturning.


----------



## cueman (Jan 30, 2007)

> Douglas you can post how you did it, in penturning.



I am going to work on a similar design for a statesman pen, I will take pictures during that one and put something together.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 30, 2007)

What hasn't been said on this wonderfull looking pen !

[:0] [:0] [:0]
As I run to the bathroom []


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 30, 2007)

This is not a pen. It is a work of art. Can't wait for the tutorial.

Andy


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />This is not a pen. It is a work of art. Can't wait for the tutorial.
> 
> Andy



DITTO:


----------



## Darley (Jan 31, 2007)

Now that every one say the HO! and the Ha! sure well admitted is a great pen, nice work,I got some questions for you if I may ask, #1: you say you use cocobolo and aluminum but what is the white wood ? Holly or Maple or ??, #2: what is the size of the laminating cocobolo? I mean the insert into the barrel and at last #3 what is the thickness of your aluminum? or may I wait to read your tutorial when done, Thanks


----------



## csb333 (Jan 31, 2007)

That is fabulous! Why don't you post the Macassar ebony one that you just put into your album- It looks even better.- Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2007)

Probably to avoid answering all the questions!!!

The [}][}][}][}][}] made me do it!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Probably to avoid answering all the questions!!!
> 
> The [}][}][}][}][}] made me do it!



bad boy....but good point.....[][]


----------



## cueman (Jan 31, 2007)

> Now that every one say the HO! and the Ha! sure well admitted is a great pen, nice work,I got some questions for you if I may ask, #1: you say you use cocobolo and aluminum but what is the white wood ? Holly or Maple or ??, #2: what is the size of the laminating cocobolo? I mean the insert into the barrel and at last #3 what is the thickness of your aluminum? or may I wait to read your tutorial when done, Thanks
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks. It does not show very good in the picture, but the white wood is curly maple. The cocobolo and aluminum sandwiches are just under a 1/4", .220 to be exact, and the aluminum roof flashing is about .010 thick.


> Probably to avoid answering all the questions!!!
> 
> The  made me do it!


What did the [}][}][}][}][}] make you do? [][]
As much as I get out of this forum, I think the least I can do is answer a few questions. []


----------



## DFM (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope you do not mind the bump, but I was looking on ebay and found item number: 130075240589  Everyone here now has the chance to have this wonderful pen.


----------



## knottyharry (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic looking pen.

Harry


----------

